# Goldens come a runnin'



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures Karen...... I love taken pictures of the dogs... ( like no one knows this)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey I remember those shots of Sunny. They are great with her tail a flailing. 

Here are a few of my new charge Caue coming at the camera.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hey I remember those shots of Sunny. They are great with her tail a flailing.
> 
> Here are a few of my new charge Caue coming at the camera.


Too cute!! Love the snowball on his nose!! (and Oak in the background with a stick!)


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Here is one of Moose, its the only one I have, this picture was taken when we went to cut down our Chistmas Tree. So Moose is only 9-10 weeks old.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Sunny has a fantastic tail!! 

Some of ours now

First one is Murphy about 4 months old...we did wonder if he'd ever grow into his ears!










Then a sequence of him recently...I'm lucky he didn't flatten me


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i don't have many good ones - she's usually past me by the time i'm ready to take a shot


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love all those pics - just one question Where is the owner of the tail in the third pic?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pictures everyone. Unfortunately I don't have any like that. My camera is so slow that by the time it is taken he's already jumped on me and I'm on the ground.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Love all the pictures!!! 

Sunny- it looks like he has two tails in the first picture. LOL 

WelshGold takes AWESOME running pictures. I think her picture might be the one you were refering too in the calendar.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Three of Keira as a pup/young girl, and two of Zan Man


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

I love the crazy look they have!


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

I always love the pictures with the ears flying! I've only managed to get one so far! Heres Misty..


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahhhh summer....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is one of Bama running to me as a pup


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't have any of these. But everyone's look great.
I think I'm going to add "nicer camera" to my tax-refund list.


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

I've found some


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Roxynoodle--- I love the last one!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> Roxynoodle--- I love the last one!


Thanks - after buying a snazzy camera for me to do as a hobby, guess who's the arty sod who can do all the cool ones?? Yep - the husband!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I still laugh every time I look at this pic of KrazyKady on the fly!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Great pics.... Here's some from when Carson was a little over a year old....last November.




























...and 7 months old:


















...and about 10 weeks....at the cabin:


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Love all the pictures!!!
> 
> Sunny- it looks like he has two tails in the first picture. LOL


I had to look back at it, but it does!! Turns out those are all her luxurious butt feathers blowin' in the wind! 



Rosco's Mom said:


> WelshGold takes AWESOME running pictures. I think her picture might be the one you were refering too in the calendar.


Yep! I didn't want to name names unless I was wrong (because the dogs aren't named in the calendar and I didn't feel like looking it up:uhoh:...) But he has some _WONDERFUL_ ones, usually of one chasing the other who has the stick!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

As I haven't actually figured out how to post a photo when replying to a thread, just have a boo at my avatar. That is a pic of Tux taken by Ash (her former mummy) .... I love it!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the gang's running pictures. They are always funny.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

What great pictures you all posted!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I figured Mister deserved a coup;e "running towards the camera" shots, too! But then I found another of Sunny, this time with only one ear up!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

goldengirl71 said:


> As I haven't actually figured out how to post a photo when replying to a thread, just have a boo at my avatar. That is a pic of Tux taken by Ash (her former mummy) .... I love it!!!


Great pic!

When you reply to a thread, if you scroll down below the dialogue box, under "additional optios", you will see a button called "manage attachements". Clicking on this will bring up a separate window which will allow you to "browse" your own files to find the pic you want to post. Find it, click it, then hit upload. Your pic may have to be resized ahead of time if it is bigger than, I think, 800 or so KB. I use "resize2mail" to resize pics. 

There are so many ways to get pics on here: photbucket, through the gallery, other pic sharing programs, I'm just most familiar with just using the "manage attachments" right through here. You can't caption each photo this way, though.

Good luck! I'd love to see some bigger pics of Tux!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


>


Whoa!! Talk about the zoomies!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Great pics.... Here's some from when Carson was a little over a year old....last November.


He'd better run a bit faster with Super Man chasing him...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> He'd better run a bit faster with Super Man chasing him...


lol.... well he is Super Dawg.... :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen if you look in the first picture of Abbie running ...Cruiser wiped out chasing her.... I was laughing so hard I was shocked the picture turned out....


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Karen if you look in the first picture of Abbie running ...Cruiser wiped out chasing her.... I was laughing so hard I was shocked the picture turned out....


Ha, ha!! I noticed that!  I was wondering who it was that got wiped out like that!! When that happens to Mitchell, he just gets up and keeps on going! Nothing phases him! Sunny would be embarassed if she fell down and would have to go off in a corner somewhere to be alone... (sort of like me!)


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Karen if you look in the first picture of Abbie running ...Cruiser wiped out chasing her.... I was laughing so hard I was shocked the picture turned out....


 
well, that explains it. i thought Abbie ran him over... :uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Faith's mommy said:


> well, that explains it. i thought Abbie ran him over... :uhoh:


Abbie actually uses the other dogs as hurdles.... if she is in full speed mode and they get in her way she jumps right over them and keeps on going.....


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Haven't gotten to that feature yet, saw your post before work this morning and was going to bring the user manual to work, but forgot (one more thing distracting me LOL) I must admit you've piqued my interest and will look into it. When I had my old regular SLR I was so into all the rules of photography.... I must admit I'm so bad with time management and after the birth of my son and now the furry beast, I've been useless to make some time to spend on just me and puttering with the camera or in the garden. I've been using a lot of auto mode lately!!

I'm dying to freeze Sienna in action, must wait until there's more light LOL to get a better exposure. I have one (I don't have at work) of her running at me, blurred I will try and post later- I actually screamed  as I was taking the picture as she was coming straight at me FULL ZOOMIE.

Here is a blurb I found surfing the net (this forum is going to get the better of me LOL, I want to play on it and I don't work!!)

*Drive / Burst Mode *_(6.5)_
The Canon S3 is equipped with a burst mode that can shoot at two different speeds. The high-speed burst can snap 2.3 frames per second, while the standard burst shoots 1.5 fps. Both modes have great endurance and can take full resolution pictures until the card reaches capacity. A designated button next to the shutter release activates the burst, which is not available in the auto mode, but users must choose between the standard and high-speed options in the recording menu. The button atop the camera cycles through the single, continuous, and self-timer shooting modes. The self-timer has its own interesting set of options – selectable in the shooting menu once again: it can take a picture after 2 or 10 seconds or can be customized to snap 1-10 shots after 0-30 seconds. 

A related feature is the intervalometer, which is kind of like an anti-burst mode. It produces time lapse photography and can take 2-100 pictures at intervals of 1-60 minutes. The intervalometer can be found in the recording menu. Using it extensively requires a power adaptor, so that the S3 doesn’t run out of batteries mid-shoot.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Here is a blurb I found surfing the net (this forum is going to get the better of me LOL, I want to play on it and I don't work!!)
> 
> *Drive / Burst Mode *_(6.5)_
> A designated button next to the shutter release activates the burst, which is not available in the auto mode, but users must choose between the standard and high-speed options in the recording menu. The button atop the camera cycles through the single, continuous, and self-timer shooting modes.


Thanks!!! I think this may have been my problem. I found that button, but didn't realize it didn't work in "auto" mode (my main mode that I have to stop using so much!!)

PS I don't care if you're at work! Run home and get a pic of Sienna running towards you *right now*!! We all have to get our priorities straight!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's one of Brady!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> PS I don't care if you're at work! Run home and get a pic of Sienna running towards you *right now*!! We all have to get our priorities straight!


Will this do??


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Will this do??


Sure!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty








Elliot


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cutie that Eddie is!!!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

*Kylee on the run*

Not a great shot, but here's my old girl on the run.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mainely-Dogs said:


> Not a great shot, but here's my old girl on the run.


That old girl still has some spring in her step. Way to go Kylee!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is the one I have of Sienna zooming towards me- a little bit of a blur, but that is Sienna!! Almost knocked me off my feet!!!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

here is hunters


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My Golden oldie, Erin, who hates the water but LOVES the snow!!!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> My Golden oldie, Erin, who hates the water but LOVES the snow!!!


Nice to see another white face pup.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*rachel*

with a wubba


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

This is sort of far away but this is Sasha enjoying the snow:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Heres some of mine...



















and my favorite...


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

All these pics are so great!!!! I LOVE the one of Tilly with her front paws up and the humungous smile!! That's gotta be a calendar submission (not sure what theme...)


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should be on a poster or a caledar some where. It is a great shot!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

MaeMae a running


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

*Miles*

This is Miles the day I got him, 2 years ago!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is one I found


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a few


----------

